# Sticky  Anamorphic Projection Theaters



## Prof.

This thread is for all members who have Constant Image Height projection, to show off their theatres..
I'm sure there are few out there, so lets have a look (just out of interest) at what your set up is like..

Information like..

Room size..
Screen size (as in width)
Projector..
Lens.. 
Seating distance etc..

This information will also help those who are contenplating the move to Anamorphic Projection..

A few shots showing your room and front screen, your projector and lens and just two or three screenies to cap it off would be nice..


----------



## Blaser

I can't post in this thread :sarcastic:


----------



## Mark Techer

I might as well go first 

Screen: I have a Curved AT 2.37:1 screen 2250mm x 949mm. The curve is adjustable to optimize for pincushion correction. 

The LCR speakers are positioned in the same horizontal plain with their cabnet tops at the centre of the screen line of the screen and where the L and R are just inside the 1.78:1 area. I did this so that the sound to image match would work for all ARs and not just Scope. Also real cinemas and dubbing stages have their L/R speakers there too, so I now hear what they heard.

The screen height si currently 600mm off the floor, but I would like to raise it to at least 800mm, maybe 900mm.
Projector: BenqW5000 with CAVX Aussiemorphic Lens (yes I have prototype MKIII in testing now). The projector is 1920 x 1080 DLP and delivers a spectular image.

Source: HD DVD via a Note Book PC over HDMI.

Seating distance: 2 rows where front row is just 2x the image height. Close but this really works well with a 1080 projector. Back row is just over 3x the image height and is elevated 300mm.

Other Audio: THX 7.1 processed DD and DTS. I use 3 identical LCRs with controlled Vertical directivity and 4 Identical Surrounds (Bipole) and a pair of Subs using Peerless XLS drivers...

Mark


----------



## Prof.

Thanks Mark..



Mark Techer said:


> The screen height si currently 600mm off the floor, but I would like to raise it to at least 800mm, maybe 900mm.


That is quite low..although I bet you get a real sensation of being in the picture, particularly in scenes like SW2..when their flying through the valley, and you're looking through the cockpit window as the landscape is rushing towards you..and when Anakin is flying across the desert on his bike..I find that very real on my screen and mine is 750mm. off the floor! 

Mark, I haven't seen your new theatre, so how about some pics?
Also some screenshots please..


----------



## Prof.

blaser said:


> I can't post in this thread :sarcastic:


I think the day is not too far off Ahmed, when you will be able to post here!..:bigsmile:


----------



## Mark Techer

Prof. said:


> Mark, I haven't seen your new theatre, so how about some pics?
> Also some screenshots please..


Hi Prof, whilst I am happy to place a link to screen shots, my cinema is too far from complete to post photos of...

Mark


----------



## Blaser

Prof. said:


> I think the day is not too far off Ahmed, when you will be able to post here!..:bigsmile:


Hello, yeah I was just joking. There are some restrictions in my room that make a 2.35:1 setup a bit tricky. At least I will have to use an AT screen + change speaker pacement and subs, not to mention a video processor should be added for Full def material to be able to post here :bigsmile:

That's not impossible, but not easy at this stage....espacially when a 16:9 screen is the most versatile screen when you're watching as much 2.35:1 material as 4/3 material on satellite.

Neverheless, I would really like to see people post screenshots of their setups.... Come on guys!!!

Why not start by yourself Prof?


----------



## Prof.

Yes I will be shortly..I'm just trying to get some new shots of the theatre , to try and show it in it's best light (no pun intended), but my camera won't play ball!


----------



## Prof.

Well I finally managed to get the camera to produce more accurate colours in the theatre pics., so here are my theatre details..

My theatre is fairly small at just 10' 6" x 15', with 7' 6" ceilings, but it performs admirably..

The screen is 8' wide , which doesn't leave much room either side of the screen, so the LCR speakers are mounted above the screen..One of the advantages of CIH with generally lower screen heights..
The bottom of the screen is 750mm. above the floor..

The front row (the only row) seating is at 9' 6" from the screen wall..Although, when I have guests, I can get a couple of dining chairs on the raised platform behind the main seats..

The ceiling mounted projector is a Benq W100 DLP, fitted with an Aussiemorphic lens on a DIY slide..
The next upgrade will be to convert to an HD projector!..

So, this is what my theatre looks like, and a few screen shots to finish off..


















Acoustic panels are behind the curtains on both side walls..





































And so, on with the show..


























Thanks for looking..


----------



## Blaser

IMPRESSIVE PROF :clap:


----------



## Prof.

Thanks Ahmed...


----------



## Mark Techer

I like the wall to wall look with that Scope screen Prof - very cool!

Mark


----------



## Prof.

Thanks Mark...Yes, it was a bit of a bonus having a narrow room, so I could have virtually a wall to wall image..


----------



## Prof.

I can't believe that of all the members here at the Shack, that Mark and I are the only ones who have Anamorphic projection!!..And whe're both Aussies!! :unbelievable::bigsmile:

So c'mon you guys from the US and Canada and other Countries...Show us what you've got..:foottap:


----------



## Blaser

They are afraid they can't compete with your pics :bigsmile:


----------



## Prof.

:rofl: Yeah right!! :bigsmile:


----------



## tbase1

I've been scope since i completed my new HTR. However, i'm still completing the equipment end (htpc) ,but i will send pic.'s soon. The below is what I have so far by way of equipment.

DIY 8' wide scope
sanyo z4 projector
prismasonic v1000 lens
black plastic hush box 
sony bdp-301 blu-ray
toshiba a30 hd-dvd 
panamax power conditioner
onkyo sr-605 avr
boston 7.1 speakers system
htpc running visa (party music ,family pictures and video)
two rows for seating with lighted back platform
bistro table and four chairs in the back with over head light
drop down 22" pc wide screen monitor for surfing the net and watching movies
built in microwave ,refrig. ,and candy shelf
door switch controlled lighted theater poster
built in 6' wide saltwater fish tank
light controlled phone and door bell for those people that come late to the showing


----------



## Mark Techer

Cool, looking forward to seeing some picks soon...

Mark


----------



## Prof.

Good to hear someone else on here has an Anamorphic Theatre..:T

Looking forward to seeing your pics..


----------



## tbase1

the one thing i love about this hobby is...it's the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## Guest

Nice choice of movie poster tbase. Although the first movie was my favourite lol.


----------



## AngelEyes

Sorry to hijack this thread but I am quite interested in going the Anamorphic route but don't fully understand how it all works and the logistics of installation. Could someone point me at a decent source of information for the beginer, that explains the basic pros and cons of Anamorphic over 'normal' projection.

Thanks very much 

Adam


----------



## tbase1

Angeleyes,
This is a subject that is hard to expalin in a post or two, but I'm try to give some high points.

1. allot of movies are starting to come out in scope format...hence no bars on top and buttom with scope screen.
2. more use of pixel structure...hence the anamorphic lens
3. wider angle...hence more panamorphic view

There's more but i think the best place to get a real birds eye review is on panamorphic lens and prismsonic's lens web site. Of which...they are two of the most well known lens companies out there...at least for the guys that don't have allot of jack to spend on a lens.

fork485,

thanks for plugging my HTR.


----------



## AngelEyes

tbase1 said:


> Angeleyes,
> This is a subject that is hard to expalin in a post or two, but I'm try to give some high points.
> 
> 1. allot of movies are starting to come out in scope format...hence no bars on top and buttom with scope screen.
> 2. more use of pixel structure...hence the anamorphic lens
> 3. wider angle...hence more panamorphic view
> 
> There's more but i think the best place to get a real birds eye review is on panamorphic lens and prismsonic's lens web site. Of which...they are two of the most well known lens companies out there...at least for the guys that don't have allot of jack to spend on a lens.
> 
> fork485,
> 
> thanks for plugging my HTR.


Hi,

Thanks for the reply, right after i posted here I found this thread which has helped quite a bit: http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...on/8830-16-9-screen-vs-2-37-1-cih-screen.html

With reference to point 1 in your post, how can you tell if something is in scope with no black bars on a 16:9 screen (I just have a Plasma at the moment)? 

Thanks,

Adam


----------



## tbase1

anything 2.33 and up is scope


----------



## alan monro

Prof .What has happened? it has gone all quiet on this site . Well ---------- After reading all the good infomation provided on this site I have decided to have a go at cinemascope . We are moving soon to the tropical area of Australia and this will be the second theatre i have built DIY . I dont care what a lot of people say about Klipsch speakers i am taking the fantastic speakers with me, love them . I am also considering another cinemascope screen outside near the pool as when it is sticky hot at night there is nothing nicer than sitting outside . In have found a mob that sells coated optical prisms especially for cinemascope http://www.surplusshed.com/pages/item/l9113d.html By the way Prof dont worry about the size of your HT it looks great and evidently goes fantastic . Kind regards Alan .


----------



## Prof.

Thanks for the kind words Alan...I'm still loving that huge cinemascope image in my small theatre..:T

The forum has gone very quite..It seems that not many people are ready to venture into the Cinemascope world as yet..





alan monro said:


> We are moving soon to the tropical area of Australia and this will be the second theatre i have built DIY


How far North are you moving to?

I'm sure you'll have a lot of fun, building your new theatre..:bigsmile:



> I dont care what a lot of people say about Klipsch speakers i am taking the fantastic speakers with me, love them


Interesting that you should mention the Klipsch speakers..I'm considering putting them into a 16 seat DLP Cinemascope theatre that I'm designing for a friend of mine..
I think they will project the sound very nicely in a 10M. long room..




> I am also considering another cinemascope screen outside near the pool as when it is sticky hot at night there is nothing nicer than sitting outside


Sounds like a "COOL" idea!!.:R

.


> In have found a mob that sells coated optical prisms especially for cinemascope http://www.surplusshed.com/pages/item/l9113d.html By the way Prof dont worry about the size of your HT it looks great and evidently goes fantastic ..


Alan, just be a bit wary of those prisms..They are quite small and not suitable for all projectors..
Also the back prism is smaller than the front prism and they have wider angles on the faces, compared to Mark's prisms..
You would most likely need to have a longer TR, to reduce edge distortion from such small prisms..
They look good, being coated and all..and quite reasonably priced..

If you get them, let us know how they turn out..


----------



## moh

Is there any loss in picture quality when using an anamorphic lens? I mean, is there a discernable difference between the projector alone vs. the projector with the anamorphic lens?


----------



## Prof.

That depends on the type of lens system used...

With a lens like the Isco cylindrical lens, there is virtually no loss of image detail or image distortion..other than a slight light loss due to the projected light passing through additional optical elements..

At the other end of the scale, you have prismatic lenses (coated or non coated) which are quite thick and don't necessarily have optically true faces, which do introduce some chromatic aberrations, and an effect known as "pin cushion"..
These prism type lenses also have more effect on light output than the much more expensive types..

However..having said all that, these prismatic lenses still perform very admirably and most people use this type of lens..

You have to remember that the letterbox image that you see on the screen is not blown up as in the zoom method..(which has some inherent reduction of the light intensity that hits the screen) but is expanded vertically by the projector or processor..and then expanded horizontally by the lens..
Also, you may have noticed that the letterbox image you see on the screen is quite bright and very sharp..being a small image..so imagine that same quality image now filling your whole screen..That's what you get with an anamorphic lens...


----------



## moh

That's really cool. Thanks for explaining.


----------



## Prof.

Just ask away if you have any more queries..


----------



## TwisterZ

Hello Mark, I have been through the DIY anamorphic thread on DIYAudio, yes all 184 pages, and have 4 wedge prisms. I haven't made the lenses yet but am finishing my 5'X12' screen and have been using the zoom on my Sony HS20 to fill the screen. So far I am very happy with the picture and am sure it will look better with the lens. I plan to do 2 lenses, 1 for horizontal stretch and 1 to compress for 4X3 material. I have my NHT speakers behind the screen and dipoles on the side with 2 more in the back for a 7.1 setup. My sub is a DIY unit 2' high & 12' wide with 2 18" drivers. It serves as the stage for my screen. My room is 16' X 25' with the sitting about 15' back from the screen. I hope to get some pictures soon.

The rest of my system
Denon AVR988
Toshiba A30 HD-DVD
Samsung BD-c5500 Blu-Ray
Behringer DCX-2496 Crossover
ADA MPA6 5.1 power amp
NTH Speakers (7 2way, and 2 10" subs used for mid bass)


----------



## getgray

I have a website with a bunch of photos of Anamorphic lens installations. I mean no commercial intent so I am trying to post a link that leaves any other links out and goes straight to the photos:

Edit:

Well, after looking at my photos link, I figured the mods would see it as advertising, so I removed it. If a mod want's to pre-approve it let me know. I think the members would like to see the samples of other's installations, but they are on a commercial site. 

It's too tedious to link each picture and remove any that might be construed as commercial individually.

But here's one of my favorite installations anyway:
http://www.techht.com/photos/mike_wi-3.jpg


----------



## Prof.

Scott..you are able to post links or photos, providing the post is not linked to a commercial site..
Photos like the one above are fine..


----------



## Mark Techer

TwisterZ said:


> Hello Mark, I have been through the DIY anamorphic thread on DIYAudio, yes all 184 pages, and have 4 wedge prisms.


This topic is best discussed back at DIYAudio. There is also a DIY lens thread here so I might quickly explain there.

In the past 8 months, I've also built a new HT room with full light control and thought I might share if that is OK. 
Looking back toward to the projector








And the front of the room








I have also attached the link to my blog which has more pictures.

Mark


----------



## Prof.

Are they dipoles all round?


----------



## TwisterZ

Nice job Mark. I was just talking to my wife this weekend about redoing the lighting in the theater. Right now I'm working on moving my Denon AVR988 to the bedroom system.


----------



## Mark Techer

Prof said:


> Are they dipoles all round?


Hi Prof, they are actually Bipole, so no chance of phase errors between speakers. I do however want to change them out for dipoles as I think dipoles will work better in the small room.



TwisterZ said:


> Nice job Mark. I was just talking to my wife this weekend about redoing the lighting in the theater. Right now I'm working on moving my Denon AVR988 to the bedroom system.


Thanks TwisterZ. The lighting is the most simple and cost effect thing I could find. It is just an LED rope light, yet works well to provide low level ambient light.


----------



## Prof.

Mark Techer said:


> Hi Prof, they are actually Bipole, so no chance of phase errors between speakers. I do however want to change them out for dipoles as I think dipoles will work better in the small room.


I have a fairly small room as well and I'm using DIY Tripoles in a 5.1 system..
They give me very good all round surround sound..


----------



## Mark Techer

Prof. said:


> I have a fairly small room as well and I'm using DIY Tripoles in a 5.1 system..
> They give me very good all round surround sound..


I originally had Dipoles and they worked really well (for 5.1), however I changed them to Bipoles when EX was introduced due to the acoustic errors that can arise. As it turns out, this is not hard to fix, however did cause allot of industry confusion and why THX introduced the idea of direct radiator for the back surrounds. Now that I am fully aware of how to solve the acoustic issue, I won't be worried about making the switch back to dipoles. 

Also at the time, I was caught up in the Hi-Rez MC music hype when I made my surround change, so went with Bipoles because they represented one of the best compromises between direct (for MC music) and diffuse (film sound) speakers. I don't listen to that much MC music anyway (only have about 20 titles) so will be quite happy with Dipoles. 

Tri-poles are an interesting concept though.


----------



## TwisterZ

I have Dipole on sides with direct radiating in the rear. Currently the rears are at THX recommended real close, on either side of my projector about 18". I prefer having them half as wide as the fronts.


----------



## Prof.

Tri-poles are good at reducing the null effect at the listener position that you get with Dipoles..
With a front firing woofer and the forward and back firing Mid/highs, you get a more encompassing surround sound..and I've never felt the need to go to 7.1..


----------



## Mark Techer

I took a look at the M&K tripoles a while back. The idea intrigued me, however at that stage, it would have meant a total redesign. The new surrounds will be something new, however I get to simply recycle the drivers I currently own. 

7.1 is amazing, especially fully discrete stuff on BD. THX Cinema 2 processing also does a wonderful job of 5.1 and 5.1EX program.


----------



## raZorTT

Now that I have finally finished my screen wall I thought I should finally contribute to the thread.

The screen is a 130" (diagonal) scope screen, which I think is 3.03m wide x 1.28m high. It's 850mm up from the floor (740mm off the stage) 

The front row sit about 3.4m back from the screen, the second row around 5.2m on a 440mm riser.

Screen wall 

I'm still waiting for my projector to arrive so will post some photos and screen shots once it's all setup.

Cheers,
Simon


----------



## Prof.

That's a nice size screen Simon...You forgot to mention that it's an AT screen! 
Do you have any other shots taken from further back, to get an idea of the room overall?


----------



## Mark Techer

Agreed. Very clean.


----------



## raZorTT

Prof. said:


> That's a nice size screen Simon...You forgot to mention that it's an AT screen!
> Do you have any other shots taken from further back, to get an idea of the room overall?





Mark Techer said:


> Agreed. Very clean.


Thanks guys!

Whoops good catch Prof :T

I do have a pic from the back of the room but it's at home. I'll make sure I post i tonight :T

Cheers,
Simon


----------



## raZorTT

As promised here are a couple photos towards my screen from the back corner of the room. It should give you a bit more of a feel of the room

Over the seats 
Show a little more stars 

Cheers,
Simon


----------



## Prof.

Wow!..Very nice Simon..It looks like it's going to be a bat cave!! :T
The star ceiling looks fantastic! :T


----------



## raZorTT

Thanks Prof :T


----------



## SAY IT LOUD

Hi All here is my DIY 2:39 130" screen sorry about the poor quality its from my mobile. when i can work out how to turn the flash off on my camera i will post a clear pic up but for now you can see the size but not the quality. 



raZorTT said:


> Thanks Prof :T


----------



## Prof.

Very nice job..It looks like the genuine article..:T
Which prism's did you finish up using?


----------



## SAY IT LOUD

I used the biz you gave me i think. i look into it and let you know and thanks for your positive coment


----------



## HoosierMizuno

i keep seeing these pics and wanting to go with 2.4 setup over 16.9. can't decide, especially if projector doesn't have a memory lens.


----------



## Prof.

If the projector you have or are looking to buy doesn't have auto AR, then an anamorphic lens is a good alternative to manually zooming for the different aspect ratio's..


----------



## HoosierMizuno

i've heard those are pretty expensive. as far as manually zooming, what exactly does that involve. would i be simply adjusting the lens by turning it somehow. just curious the amount of work that would be needed when someone talks about manually adjusting


----------



## Prof.

When you manually change AR's, you would select 2.35 on your remote ( if you're changing from 16:9) and manually zoom the image to fill the screen..and sometimes you may need to refocus..and it's not always easy to just fill the screen and not lose some of the outer image onto the borders..
Generally it's a pain..and particularly if you need to change from 16:9 to 2.35 and back to 16:9 AR during a movie night..

There are more and more projector makes that are now including auto AR's..My last projector has that facility and I'm now able to do away with the anamorphic lens..


----------



## tanmoy88

Good one:T


----------



## Alan Brown

HoosierMizuno said:


> i've heard those are pretty expensive. as far as manually zooming, what exactly does that involve. would i be simply adjusting the lens by turning it somehow. just curious the amount of work that would be needed when someone talks about manually adjusting


On my projection system, it takes less than 30 seconds to adjust between aspect ratios. That includes adjusting the zoom control ring, vertical lens shift knob, and moving the drapes for masking. Focus is stable when zooming on my projector. 

Vertical lens shift range will vary, depending on projector placement. None at all is needed if the lens is located perpendicular to the vertical center of the screen.

The wall behind the screen should be painted black or very dark. Black bars on letter boxed Blu-ray Disc movies will project onto the wall above and below the screen, which can be distracting if the black levels on the projector are not good enough.

The lower cost JVC D-ILA projector model still has excellent blacks, plenty of motorized zoom and shift range, plus lens memories. Last I checked, the less expensive Panasonic LCD projector is similarly enabled. The Epson line may also include a candidate.

Best regards and beautiful pictures,
Alan Brown, President
CinemaQuest, Inc.
A Lion AV Consultants affiliate

"Advancing the art and science of electronic imaging"


----------



## mjg100

Room is 11'-6" x 13'-6".
Have a 9' wide 2.40 curved AT masking screen with Screen Excellence EN4K fabric.
Projector is Sony VW600ES
A-lens is Prismasonic HD6000 with powered slide
Viewing distance is 9'-6"
Room has black walls, black ceiling and black floor. Have black velvet curtains from floor to ceiling on side walls from screen wall to seating. Will see about hunting up pictures later, since the pictures are stored on another computer.


----------



## giordy60

JVC HD990 + Panamorph lens with slide and attachment, curved screen 2: 35: 1 to 107 "










amazing images!


----------



## Lumen

giordy60 said:


> JVC HD990 + Panamorph lens with slide and attachment, curved screen 2: 35: 1 to 107 "
> .
> .
> .
> amazing images!


Yes, magnificent! Makes me want to join the projector club, right now!


----------



## giordy60

Lumen said:


> Yes, magnificent! Makes me want to join the projector club, right now!


It is correct to point out that in the system are inserted two processri video, a Lumagen and Darbee


----------



## NBPk402

I have a Panamorph UH-480 lens and a Panasonic ae8000 projector. I am trying to figure out for a 150" 16x9 image if i am better off putting the projector as close as possible to the screen or leave it on my back wall shelf which is about 19' from the screen.

I am also thinking of making a sled that would allow me to adjust the projector distance...using 2 linear slide 6' long tracks, and 4 bearings. These would run from the rear wall 6' toward the screen, so I could even get a different projector down the road without having to drill more holes in our ceiling. Once the rails are installed I would attach a plate to the bearings and mount a short piece of pipe to suspend the projector a few inches (or use a thick platform). I would then add 4 more bearings and run a pair of 2' long rails running parallel to the screen for mounting the lens. By doing this I could slide the lens out of the way too. The advantage I have now with the lens is I can go from 180" diagonal (scope) without the lens to 195" diagonal (scope) with the lens. Last night i watched Avatar with the lens mounted on a shelf, and I was blown away with the clarity, and the additional 15" of image.

How does this sound...good idea or not?


----------



## ambientcafe

140" 2.35 Draper .85 gain screen
Panny AX100 720p pj
Panamorph U85 lense
Darbee 5000
Seating distance to first row: 9 ft
Throw distance from pj to screen: 20 ft
Room: (H/W/L) 8'X12'X20'


----------



## thehometheaterguy

Hi, I'm new to this forum and just wanted to share my info.

Room: 18'x35'

Screen: 155" diag 2.40 motorized Acoustically Transparent

Projector: Sony VPL-VW1100ES

Anamorphic Scaling: Lumagen Radiance Pro 4k

Seating Distance: 17.5'


----------



## thehometheaterguy

thehometheaterguy said:


> Hi, I'm new to this forum and just wanted to share my info.
> 
> Room: 18'x35'
> 
> Screen: 155" diag 2.40 motorized Acoustically Transparent
> 
> Projector: Sony VPL-VW1100ES
> 
> Anamorphic Scaling: Lumagen Radiance Pro 4k
> 
> Seating Distance: 17.5'


Update: The Projector has been upgraded to a Sony VPL-VW5000ES


----------



## tbase1

The mighty Sim2 Mico 50 with a Prismasonic H-1000 motorized lense. My screen is a Elite 103" scope.


----------

